# Wards 25XNH shot gun.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I was given this shot gun for my 14th birthday, I am 71 now so have had it for a while. It is a Montgomery Wards Westeren Field pump 16ga with a poly choke. I hunted with this shot gun untill Oct. 1970. While on a jump shoot duck hunt it started fireing even with the saftey on.

Put it in a corner of my old bed room at my folks and there it stayed till after both my parents had passed away. When I was cleaning stuff out of the house so it could be sold I ran across it and picked it up bringing it home.

Wanting some thing to do during our god awful spring or endless winter I put it on my reloading/work bench table and dismantled it.
I couldn't at first see a reason it was fireing with the saftey on. then there it was plain as day, a broken fireing pin.










Now I need to buy a new fireing pin to get it back in operation. Of course M Wards didn't build ther guns they sold. A search was on for just who made this shot gun. It appears after seaeching the internet to have been Noble that made them. the problem was which model Noble was the same?

Nearest I can figure out is the model 40 50 or even the 60.

That fireing pin is a pricy idem at $30.00 plus dollars. I have a friend with a lath and as soon as I can get some time will see if he will turn one for me or let me turn it on his lath.

Here are more pictures of the bolt. Maybe some one can ID the model better than I can.










img]https://i.imgur.com/yrBJgzjh.jpg[/img]





































I would love to get it working again.

 Al

 Al


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

cool thread...


----------

